# first home study visit on wed



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi ladies , just popping on as we have our first home study visit on Wednesday. I should probably be cleaning manically right now but Ive got a cold so cosied up on the sofa   Cant believe we are at this stage already. Made initial enquiry at end of September and Im feeling more and more positive about this journey...moments of sheer panic too but I know so far we have been lucky with timescales and the professionals we have met. I know we have a very long way to go but its been a great start....so feeling good right now. So hope Wednesday goes well - cant help but feel nervous as want to make good impression. xx have a lovely weekend


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Hiya, I wouldn't worry about frantically cleaning, they don't actually want it to be spotless or they will think you wont cope with the mess etc a child can create, as long as its homely and safe thats what they want to see, and of course a packet of choccie biscuits to accompany the tea or coffee always goes down a treat! 

Good luck on your journey, we started Sept last year and it soon flys by


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks waiting_patiently, I must remember to get the biscuits. lovely to hear your journey moving on too. I just keep thinking how different things might be next Xmas. Its crazy....and we are getting married next year. so one minute im focused on the whole adoption thing and then im trying to find a caterer that doesn't cost the earth  Thanks for your reply x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

ellej74 said:


> thanks waiting_patiently, I must remember to get the biscuits. lovely to hear your journey moving on too. I just keep thinking how different things might be next Xmas. Its crazy....and we are getting married next year. so one minute im focused on the whole adoption thing and then im trying to find a caterer that doesn't cost the earth Thanks for your reply x


Your welcome, I actually cant believe that 180 people have bothered to view your post yet only one has bothered to reply for you! Yes our journey is almost there, little one now has been home 10 weeks this week so we have our SW coming to do our application for the Adoption Order then once that has run its course with the courts we'll be done, fingers crossed it'll be a reasonably smooth journey but obviously were aware for BP's to context etc, its all part of the process sadly, we just want our little one to be 100% ours, before long hopefully you will be writing like this!

Good luck with the wedding planning, a busy busy time ahead for you! x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck for Wednesday, I remember the feeling so well...looking out of the window every 2 minutes...wondering what she'd ask, what to say...biscuits or not? too tidy....let us know how it goes x


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you both. Waiting_patiently...I realised after my last reply that your little one is home. Amazing. I so hope your application goes smoothly. Have the first ten weeks flown by? Beach Girl , I'm hoping to get away from work a bit early as will be rush to get home in time. Probably for the best..less time to think about it all. I'm let you know how we go xxx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I know it's hard to do but try and relax, you'll soon find it very easy to talk and stay positive.

It can be a really tough time, the toughest being the wait in between each stage - take up a hobby and you'll be fine.

Good luck on your journey (our initial interview took place this time 2 years ago).


----------



## Bobi Kadee (Aug 18, 2014)

Good luck for Wednesday.  I remember the nerves.  I was a complete wreck but it was easier than I thought.  Just be honest, it's easier than you would imagine to talk about yourself for whole sessions.

I can't believe you are planning a wedding too.  Good luck


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Hiya, how did it go today?


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

hi waiting-patiently and everyone, so sorry - it has taken me forever to update. The visit went well - we had a good chat and 90 mins flew by. We went through the form and talked about the different sections and also we talked about our referees and looked over our family tree so far. It felt positive but also strange to be opening up to a stranger. I want her to like us and I think she does. It felt relaxed - so since then I have had 1st individual meeting with her. I had been asked to write about my childhood - and then we talked through what I had written. It was emotional but I enjoyed it. although after I thought id have talked too much   She says she wants to push on and hopefully meet us every week - and we would be looking at going to panel in May. We will see how things pan out I guess. We have been quite clear that we would like to be placed with a child as young as possible and she seemed positive about this. We have a break till early January as its Xmas holidays so I need to do some more work on what Ive written, as does oh. Excited and I've been so busy in general last two weeks Im not sure it has all sunk in - things are moving fast. Pretty amazing. Really hope everyone else is ok and things are moving on xx


----------

